# Umfrage zu Studienarbeit



## S7_Student (5 Mai 2009)

Guten Tag,

 für meine Studienarbeit würde ich gerne folgende Umfrage starten:

 Annahme: Ihr seit ein Systemanbieter der kundenspezifische Automatisierungsanlagen baut (Einzellstücke, jede anderst).
 Die Anlagen bestehen in der Regel aus Steuerungstechnik, Antriebstechnik, Fördertechnik, Pneumatik, Bildverarbeitung und Robotik. 
 Besonders im Bereich Robotik und Bildverarbeitung kommt es auf schnelle Zykluszeiten an.

 Nun steht ihr vor der Überlegung und sollt euch für ein System entscheiden. 
 Zur Auswahl steht 
a) die Siemens-Simatic-Welt
b) das Beckhoff-System mit TwinCat
c) oder komplett Hersteller unabhängig CoDeSys von S3 mit jeweils individueller Hardware.

 Viele, vorallem größere Unternehmen schreiben bei Ihren Anlagen Siemens vor. Deshalb steht noch zur Auswahl: 
d) Siemens, weil marktzwang => Sonst TwinCat und Siemens
e) weil marktzwang => Sonst CoDeSys

 Für welches System würdt ihr euch entscheiden. Es gibt noch keine Vorarbeit oder alte Dinge auf die man zurückgreifen kann.
 Ihr fangt bei Null an.

 Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme.


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Mai 2009)

Eine Anmerkung zu deiner Betrachung (auch zum  deinem anderen Thread):

Die Steuerungssoftware von Beckhoff ist nicht CoDeSys! Auch wenn's so aussieht!
Zwar hat Beckhoff in deren "TwinCAT"-Software den PLC-Editor von CoDeSys integriert, aber die Laufzeitumgebung ist eine eigene.
CoDeSys bietet ja auch eine Software-SPS an, bzw. ermöglicht es, mit einer einzigen Software die SPSen unterschiedlicher Hersteller zu programmieren.
Mit "TwinCAT" kannst du das aber nicht. Und umgekehrt geht es auch nicht! Mit "CoDeSys" kannst du keine Beckhoff-Soft-SPS programmieren.

Also solltest du bei deiner Betrachtung auf jeden Fall klarstellen, ob du wirklich CoDeSys oder TwinCAT mit Siemens vergleichst!

Ein Beispiel wieso ich das meine:
Beckhoffs TwinCAT hat eine Konfigurationssoftware ("System Manager") mit der die E/A-Konfiguration und NC-Programmierung gemacht werden können. Die Programmierung (mit "PLC Control" -> CoDeSys Editor) kann komplett ohne Adressen erfolgen. Die Adressierung der Hardware findet im "System Manager" statt, nicht im PLC-Editor! Der NC-Kern ist übrigens auch eine Beckhoff-eigene Sache.
Im Hintergrund läuft eine Art "Software-Feldbus", genannt ADS (Automation Device Specification), über welche die Kommunikation zwischen den TwinCAT-Laufzeiten (auch über Netzwerke hinweg) und auch zu Fremdsoftware organisiert. Ich wüsste nicht, dass so etwas in CoDeSys existiert.

btw:
Ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung auch Beckhoff vorziehen, gerade wenn's um die Integration unterschiedlicher Hard- und Software zu einem Gesamtsystem geht. Beckhoff ist da sehr "offen" im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern.


----------



## S7_Student (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo trinitaucher,

danke für deine Antwort. Das heißt aber auch, dass ich a) in CoDeSys ein Ablaufprogramm schreiben könnte. Nur mit Variablen. Dies dann entweder in TwinCat => Beckhoff verwenden könnte 
oder b) ein TwinCat PLC Programm mit nur Variablen (I/O Zuweisung erfolgt ja an anderer Stelle wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) und dieses auf jeder anderen "CoDeSys-fähigen" Steuerung verwenden könnte oder?

Gruß S7_Student


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2009)

Noch anzumerken zu Fragestellung ist, ob ihr wirklich selbst entscheiden könnt, mit welcher SPS ihr arbeitet. In 90% der Fälle, die ich kenne, wurde vom Kunden diese oder jene SPS verlangt.


----------



## S7_Student (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

welche Fälle sind das? Also sind das eher nur große Unternehmen wir Daimler und Co oder auch kleinere?
Sind das eher sagen wir mal produktionsübergreifende Fälle wo mehrer "Zellen" von unterschiedelichen Herstellern verbunden sind oder kleine "geschlossene" Zellen ohne kommunikation mit anderen Zellen?


Gruß S7_Student


----------



## MSB (6 Mai 2009)

Stark vereinfacht und kurz könnte man sagen, das die Steuerung in beinahe jedem
Industriebetrieb vorgeschrieben ist, welcher über eine eigene elektrische Instandhaltung verfügt.

@S7-Student fraglicher Post
Noch mal klar und eindeutig:
Codesys ist nur eine kleine Schnittmenge von Twincat, es gibt da deutlich mehr außenrum, siehe trinitaucher.

Ich könnte auch ein Codesysprogramm in ST schreiben, und das u.U. fast unverändert auf die S7 übernehmen,
konkretes Beispiel die Oscat-Lib.

Insofern ist die Frage Siemens vs. Codesys, wenn du so kommst von, vorneherein blödsinn.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## S7_Student (6 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmals vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten und Entschuldigung für die teils unverständliche Fragestellung. 

Ich habe die Fragestellung etwas geändert. Leider kann ich die Umfrage nicht mehr beeinflussen.

Gruß S7_Student


----------



## Ralle (6 Mai 2009)

Das ist so wie MSB schreibt. Wenn ein Betrieb eine Instandhaltung hat und ein PG und einen Mann, der in Step7-Programmen wenigstens mal einen Fehler suchen kann, dann werden die immer S7 haben wollen. Da spielen sicher auch noch Dinge wie Bekanntheitsgrad, Gewohnheit, Vertrauen etc. eine Rolle.


----------



## trinitaucher (6 Mai 2009)

Deine Frage hättest du weitestgehend so belassen können, nur klarstellen, ob du TwinCAT oder CoDeSys meinst.

TwinCAT halte ich für "mächtiger" als CoDeSys. Und durch Kombination von der Beckhoff-Hardware und TwinCAT-Software (insb. System Manager und ADS) sind zum einen sehr schnelle Ababeitungen (dank PC Hardware) möglich. Hinzu kommt noch, dass Beckhoff in den letzten Jahren ihr Steuerungskonzept sehr stark auf EtherCAT ausgerichtet hat, siehe z.B. die AX5000 Antriebe, die nur EtherCAT laufen.
Kunden profitieren von der schnellen Steuerungstechnik und die Offenheit gegenüber Fremdanbieter (Antriebe, I/Os, Feldbussysteme, Software).

Siemens wiederum hat in der Waagschale seine extrem große Marktmacht. Dadurch können die sich auch erlauben nicht ganz do "offen" zu sein. Zumal Siemens ja auch wirklich alle Komponenten anbietet. Beckhoff hat da noch so einige "Lücken" im Sortiment.
Siemens kennt jeder, kann fast jeder und will fast jeder... daher stellt sich die Frage nach dem Anbieter für einen Anlagenbauer oft nicht,wenn der Kunde in der Hinsicht seine Vorgaben macht.
... doch ich glaube, so langsam ändert sich das, was z.B. auch daran zu sehen ist, dass CoDeSys und Beckhoff mittlerweile neben Siemens ein eigenes Forum-Board bekommen haben


----------



## BoxHead (6 Mai 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Deine Frage hättest du weitestgehend so belassen können, nur klarstellen, ob du TwinCAT oder CoDeSys meinst.



Ich würde Codesys und Beckhoff nicht so stark trennen (zumindest im reinen SPS bereich).
Die damit erstellten Programme sind deutlich näher mit einander verbunden und austauschbarer als Codesys<->Siemens oder Beckhoff<->Siemens oder gar Siemens S7-200<->Siemens S7-300/400.

Was soll denn verglichen werden? Die SPS-Welt? Oder die ganze Automation mit Antriebstechnik, HMI, usw.? Oder geht es gar um die Hardware da kann man ja heute wirklich vieles mischen. Ich habe auch schon Kunden erlebt die wollten unbedingt Step7 und die Hardware war egal (VIPA und Co. leben davon) aber auch Kunden die wollten zwingend Siemens Peripherie und die CPU war ihnen schnurz. Gerade im Bereich der Pheripherie ist es doch heute so das man da einiges unter einander betreiben kann (Profibus sei dank). 

Beckhoff ist wohl das offenste System und bietet nahe zu alle Feldbussysteme an. Siemens tat/tut sich ja mit Dingen wie CAN-Bus Devicenet und Co. richtig schwer. 

Es kommt immer auf die Maschine/Anlage an die Automatisiert werden soll. Wenn es sehr SPS lasstig ist würde ich zu Codesys tendieren und auch mal zwischen den CAA Anbietern wechseln Moeller, ABB, Bosch, WAGO, Berger Lahr. 
Wenn man aber einen Komplettanbieter sucht der alles liefert von der SPS bis zum Motor und auch noch die Taster und Schütze und Sicherungen anbieten soll Siemens. 
Beckhoff ist wohl der Mittelweg SPS, Antriebstechnik, Dezentrale I/Os. aber wie bei Siemens bindet man sich recht stark an einen Hersteller. 

Weil ich das gerade in einem Deiner Zahlreichen Threads zu dem Thema etwas geselen habe wo es sich so anhört als wäre CoDeSys/Beckhoff automatisch eine SoftSPS. Das Stimmt so nicht und ist auch eine eigene Thematik. Wenn man bei Siemens ordentliche Leistung zu schmalem Geld bekommen will muss man ja auch zur SoftSPS greifen.


----------



## S7_Student (6 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

nochmals vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung! 

Prinzipell ist mir die Richtung jetzt klar. Eigentlich möchte ich schon jeweils das komplett Angebot der jeweiligen Hersteller betrachten. Wo bei das ja nicht so einfach ist. 

Aber auf einen Nenner gebracht, kann man also sagen, dass sowohl Beckoff mit TwinCat (für SPS teil CoDeSys) eigentlich das offenere System ist, was die Software anbetrifft. 

Das Hardwareangebot ist umfangreich, kann man aber nicht 100% mit Siemens vergleichen. Denke ich kommt aber eh immer auf die Anwendung auch mit drauf an.

Die Simatic-Welt funktioniert auch, ist aber nicht nach aussen offen. Es können nur Siemens Produkte oder teure andere Produkte genutzt werden.
Der SCL-Editor hat meiner Meinung nach nicht den Komfort wie bei CoDeSys. Dies gefällt mir nicht sonderlich.

Was mich noch interessieren würde wäre die Kommunikation bei TwinCat und bei nur CoDeSys mit anderen (selbergeschrieben) Programmen.

Für Siemens gibt dafür ja zum Beispiel von DeltaLogic den AGLink. Wie funktioniert des bei TwinCat?

Was mich etwas irritiert ist, dass bei der Umfrage die meisten für CoDeSys gestimmt haben. Man aber in den Kommentaren raushört, dass Siemens nach wie vor ein MUSS bei vielen "Kunden" ist. 

Gruß S7_Student


----------



## zotos (6 Mai 2009)

Ich bin ja bekennender CoDeSys Fan. Ich persönlich finde es schade das Beckhoff nicht die CAA Version von CoDeSys verwendet, dennoch komm ich mit Beckhoff deutlich besser klar als mit Step7. Step7 hat IMHO viel zu viel von Step5 geerbt. Auch Siemens hat wohl erkannt das sich da was ändern muss (Stichwort: Step7 V10.5). 
Da stellt sich dann auch noch die Frage ob man jetzt noch auf das alte Step7 Aufspringen soll oder Betatester für das neue werden will. Zur Fairniss muss man aber wohl erwähnen das CoDeSys gerade auch im Wandel ist V2.3->V3.x wobei dort beides auf der IEC 61131-3 basiert und Siemens erst noch (mit nicht mal halber Kraft) auf dem Weg dahin ist.

Die Kostenseite finde ich schon bei der Entwicklungssoftware sehr interessant. Siemens verlangt ja für jeden Furz und auch echte Basics wie einen Simulator gleich richtig viel Geld. Was dazu führt das die Verbreitung von SCL, Graph, CFC usw. eher mager ist. Wobei ich den eindruck habe das SCL in den letzten Monaten (zumindest hier im Forum) echt im kommen ist. Dafür ist der Siemens-Editor echt ein Witz und das Online beobachten eine Zumutung.


----------



## S7_Student (6 Mai 2009)

@Zotos:

Danke für die Infos! Das es bald ein neues Step 7 geben soll wusste ich nicht. Dies sollte ich dann wohl auch in meiner Ausarbeitung berücksichtigen. 
Werde mich mal über die Neuerungen Informieren. 

Ich programmiere eigentich auch lieber in Hochsprache und bin daher ein Freund von SCL bzw. ST.
FUP und KOP bzw. auch AWL möchte ich eigentlich nur dann einsetzen wenn es sein muss bzw. an Stellen wo ich weis, dass Servicetechniker ohne ST-Kenntnisse mal etwas an der Anlage machen müssen.

Den Editor bei Siemes kann man ja schon fast mit dem Windows Editor vergleichen. 

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung oder weis jemand ob es Scripte für UltraEdit gibt? 

Trotz allem bleibt nach wie vor das "Kundenproblem" bestehen.


----------



## zotos (6 Mai 2009)

S7_Student schrieb:


> ...
> Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung oder weis jemand ob es Scripte für UltraEdit gibt?
> ...



Meinst Du wegen dem Syntaxhighlighting? Ich habe da was für den ConTEXT Editor (ST/SCL).

http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=160021&postcount=3


----------



## Werner29 (7 Mai 2009)

Die Umfrage klingt ein bisschen wie 42. Das Ergebnis ist eindeutig, aber wie war nochmal die Frage?


----------



## S7_Student (7 Mai 2009)

Die letzendliche Frage war der Vergleich Siemens und Beckhoff TwinCat (inkl. CoDeSys).
Welches System würdest du einsetzen wenn du dich zwischen den beiden entscheiden kannst. 
Aus sicht eines Anlagenbauers. Also sollten auch wirtschaftliche Überlegungen in Hinblick auf Kundenwünsche berücksichtige werden.


----------



## Werner29 (7 Mai 2009)

S7_Student schrieb:


> Die letzendliche Frage war der Vergleich Siemens und Beckhoff TwinCat (inkl. CoDeSys).


Ich habe es denke ich schon verstanden. Sollte nur ein Witzchen sein.
Im übrigen muss ich mich gleich als Codesys-Entwickler outen, ich habe auch nicht abgestimmt.


S7_Student schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde wäre die Kommunikation bei TwinCat und bei nur CoDeSys mit anderen (selbergeschrieben) Programmen.


Da gibt es natürlich Schnittstellen. Unsere Kunden nutzen die auch, aber einen echten Markt für Drittanbieter gibt es in dieser Art nicht. Wobei wir
da sicher nicht blockieren aber auch nicht fördern (mit Entwicklerkids oder sowas).


S7_Student schrieb:


> Was mich etwas irritiert ist, dass bei der Umfrage die meisten für CoDeSys gestimmt haben. Man aber in den Kommentaren raushört, dass Siemens nach wie vor ein MUSS bei vielen "Kunden" ist.


Ja das irritiert mich auch. Gründe werden einem zuhauf genannt, aus meiner Sicht heisst der Hauptgrund "Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht". Aber soo schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht, bis zur Krise ist der Codesys-Markt konstant und ziemlich ordentlich gewachsen, und zwar in allen Branchen. Also scheint irgendjemand das Zeug schon zu kaufen.


----------



## S7_Student (8 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte hierzu mal noch eine Ergänzung.

Wie sieht es mit der Akzeptanz im Ausland aus? 
Im amerikansichen Raum wird man sich wahrscheinlich mit Siemens schon schwer tun oder? Aber mit Beckhoff?

Hat von euch da jemand Erfahrungen?

Gruß 
S7_Student


----------



## Werner29 (11 Mai 2009)

Zahlen habe ich keine, ich kann dir nur aus persönlichen Gesprächen berichten.
Traditionell ist Nordamerika fest in Rockwell-Hand, es gibt dort auch kaum alternative Anbieter, so wie in Deutschland wo sich viele kleine Anbieter tummeln. Siemens kommt da wohl immer besser rein. Grundsätzlich wird wohl in den USA deutlich weniger automatisiert als bei uns (Insider-Zitat: "die stellen da halt einen Mexikaner hin").
Zu Beckhoff möchte ich nichts direktes sagen, weil alles was ich weiss immer schon veraltet ist. Wir, 3S, machen in USA deutlich weniger direkten Umsatz als beispielsweise in China, Russland oder Indien, in Europa sowieso. Wir wissen aber das einige unserer Kunden durchaus erfolgreich dort agieren.


----------



## DJchris81 (19 Mai 2009)

Hallo Student_S7.

Grundlegend muss du dir eins überlegen.
Für wen ist deine Studie? (klar dem Prof etc... ;-)
a) Maschinenbauer die zum ersten mal eine SPS auswählen müssen
b) Betriebe, die grundsätzlich Umsteigen wollen
c) Firmen, die bei einem Projekt mit ihrer Haus-SPS an die technisch Grenzen stoßen.

Eine coole Sache wäre es, wenn man es ähnlich wie "Handyvergleich" aufziehen würde.
Man hat irgendwie 100 Fragen zu beantworten und am Ende fällt ähnlich wie bei Stiftungwaren Test die passend Liste heraus.

Grüße,
DJ


----------

